# Dizzy Pigs



## Rich Decker (Apr 4, 2007)

This was posted on Basso's forum by Andy Stoddard, Hatch is on of my late night boy's.

Hatch aka Kenny Baker from Dizzy Pig had a heart attack and is in CCU. He could sure use some good karma, warm wishes, prayers, or all of the above. No visitors yet. I'll post more when I know.


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn... sorry to hear that.
We'll keep him in out thoughts.


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 4, 2007)

We will be keeping Kenny in our thoughts.
Aaron


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 4, 2007)

Sad days for sure.  He's in my prayers.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 4, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for Kenny, his family and the whole Dizzy Pig team, a great bunch of folks.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 4, 2007)

Kenny and the Dizzy guys are good people.. we'll keep Kenny in our thoughts and prayers.

Gary


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 4, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i just got off the phone with chris.  evidently he had chest pains monday night and called an ambulence.  at the hospital the doctors found an 80% blockage in one of his arteries which they cleaned out and installed a stint.  he's still in icu but it sounds like he's going to make it.



That's great to hear, I'll be on a conference call with Chris tonight, I'll try to get a update.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2007)

Prayers coming from here!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 4, 2007)

Kenny, you're in our prayers.  Best of luck to you for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 5, 2007)

That's great news.


----------

